# Door jamb size for 2x4 walls and 5/8 rock



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm ordering prehung doors.

6 door rough openings are framed with 2x4 with 5/8 sheetrock on each side. That's 4 3/4". My door vendor said the standard jamb size for that is 4 7/8". He says the side of the jamb that faces the sheetrock and studs is beveled to 4 3/4". 

Does that sound right? Will the jamb prevent my door moulding from sitting square on the wall and the door?

Or is splitting the extra 1/8" across 2 sides of the door = 1/16" not a big deal?

Thanks


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Order split in jamb doors.

Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

They suggested the right doors.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

jaketrades said:


> My door vendor said the standard jamb size for that is 4 7/8". He says the side of the jamb that faces the sheetrock and studs is beveled to 4 3/4".
> 
> Does that sound right?


My question is, why 5/8 on the walls?

I've never heard of beveled studs to accommodate Sheetrock around doors, windows, etc.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

rjniles; said:


> Order split in jamb doors.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


Didn't even know these existed. That's pretty cool. No mitering and gluing up the moulding.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

kwikfishron; said:


> My question is, why 5/8 on the walls?
> 
> I've never heard of beveled studs to accommodate Sheetrock around doors, windows, etc.


It seems that everyone uses 5/8 in NYC. I think it's firecode. This is an attached 3-family dwelling. But I'm not sure.

Whenever I'm in home depot by me, guys are always buying 5/8".

When I go to Long Island (NY suburb) to visit my folks, 1/2" seems to be more common. I've done some repairs to my parents home and have encountered 1/2" rock.


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

In commercial construction, 3 5/8" metal studs are generally used with 5/8" drywall. I spec door jambs at 5".


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> My question is, why 5/8 on the walls?
> 
> I've never heard of beveled studs to accommodate Sheetrock around doors, windows, etc.


Not beveled studs, sounds like beveled door casing....which I’ve never heard of either.

5/8 fire code is normally required for attached garage wall around here....as well as in combination with other fire prevention measures for duplexes. Ron


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

If you have ever done remodeling on older construction you would know that 1/8" is nothing to worry about.


----------

